# Betonfundament selber machen



## Kathrinvdm (28. Sep. 2020)

Ihr Lieben, ich stehe mal wieder vor einer neuen Herausforderung. 

Eine Grillhütte ist im Garten geplant. Die Grundfläche beträgt rund 9 Quadratmeter und das Fundament kann auf unterschiedliche Weise hergestellt werden. Es gibt einige Menschen, die für das sechseckige Häuschen eine Holzunterkonstruktion bauen. Manche bauen ein Streifenfundament. Andere gießen ein ca. 20 cm hohes Betonfundament, dafür benötigt man rund 2 Kubikmeter Betonestrich. Allen Konstruktionen gemein ist, dass eine Belüftung von unten durch das Fundament unter den Grill geführt werden muss, das ist aber kein Problem, haben wir schon fertig. Wir sind jetzt aber am Überlegen, Rechnen und Kalkulieren, ob wir ein Fundament gießen (100 Säcke Betonestrich kaufen, transportieren, anrühren und verarbeiten ist ja keine Kleinigkeit …) oder ob wir eine Holzunterkonstruktion bauen sollten. Eine Zementlaster bestellen wäre auch noch eine Option, aber  der kommt nicht auf unser Grundstück rauf und das Fundament ist ca. 30 Meter weg von der Straße …

Haben einige von Euch zufällig mit solchen Fundamenten Erfahrung und hilfreiche Tipps für mich? Wie immer wäre ich Euch von ganzem Herzen dankbar! 

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## DbSam (28. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Kathrin,


hhhhmmm, entscheiden müsst Ihr Euch, das kann Euch niemand abnehmen.

Bei solch einer Grillhütte würde ich*™ *keine Holzunterkonstruktion verwenden, sondern ein Fundament gießen.
15 cm stark mit Bewehrungsmatte sollte bei einem entsprechend vorbereiteten Untergrund ausreichend sein.


In unserer Gegend gibt es z.Bsp. bei der BHG kleine Mischwerke und die BHG liefert auch den Beton in gewünschter Qualität und Menge an.
Dies auch mit kleinen Fahrzeugen, welche vielleicht bis zu Eurer Baustelle fahren können.
Oder Ihr fahrt mit einem passenden Anhänger hin, oder ...

Ruf doch einfach mal bei 'Thomas Beton' oder in Tönning an, vielleicht kennen und  vermitteln die auch ein Transportunternehmen mit kleinem Transporter ...
Dann noch irgendwo einen kleinen Flaschenrüttler ausleihen und die Betonieraktion mit Handschaufelei sollte in zwei, max. drei Stunden Geschichte sein.

Kosten:
1m³ kostet im Regelfall um die 90 €, dazu kommen dann die ortsüblichen Transportkosten ...


VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (28. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Kathrin, du kannst auch beim örtlichen Betonwerk anrufen und fragen, was die Anlieferung mit Einsatz einer Betonpumpe kostet.
Das wäre aus meiner Sicht die schnellste und einfachste Möglichkeit.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Ihr beiden, danke für Eure Einschätzungen! Carsten, klar, die Entscheidung liegt bei uns.  Aber Rat von Menschen, die mehr Erfahrungen haben als man selbst, ist nie zu verachten! Ihr bestätigt unsere Überlegungen und das örtliche Betonwerk steht tatsächlich auch schon für morgen früh auf meinem Zettel. Aber es beruhigt mich ungemein, wenn Ihr diese Option ebenfalls vorschlagt, dann sind wir jedenfalls mal nicht auf dem Holzweg. Puh! Danke.


----------



## DbSam (28. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Peter,

das kostet aber zusätzlich zu den anfallenden Kosten für die Pumpe noch einen knappen halben Kubikmeter mehr Beton.
Diesen bekommt man bei der Reinigung der Pumpe als 'Kuhfladen' in den Garten gelegt, oder man zahlt zusätzlich für externe Reinigung nochmal drauf ...

Weiß nicht, ob sich das bei dem bissel Bodenplatte und der Menge zwischen 1,5 und 2 m³ lohnt ...
Da würde ich eher noch einen Schubkarrenschieber engagieren und etwas vom kostbaren Bier opfern. 


VG Carsten

PS:
Ich hatte das schon einmal organisiert.
Aber da waren drei Platten zu gießen, bei zwei von diesen Platten waren keine Schubkarrenfahrwege vorhanden, nur Gräben ...
Freundschaftspreis inkl. An-/Abfahrt (mit Rechnung) knapp 300 € + 4,5m³ Beton + Kuhfladen im Garten
Da würde ich dann doch eher ein halbes Bier opfern.


----------



## Biko (28. Sep. 2020)

Habe erst vor einem Monat 140 Säcke Fertigbeton auf meinem Hanggrundstück Über Treppen geschleppt, gemischt und per Scheibtruhe verteilt. (Siehe mein neues Filterhaus)
Ich kann nur sagen, das sind zwei ganze Tage Schwerarbeit ...
Da klingen die vorgeschlagenen Lieferbeton Varianten doch viel versöhnlicher like

und ich schließe mich Peter und Carsten an: ein Betonfundament ist die bessere Wahl!

Liebe Grüße
Hans-Christian

PS: Bewehrung nicht vergessen!


----------



## Throphol (29. Sep. 2020)

noch ein Tipp: wenn Ihr schon den Aufwand treibt eine Stahlbetonbodenplatte zu gießen, dann vergesst die "kapillarbrechende Schicht" nicht, die darunter gehört. Setzt sich Wasser unter die Platte und es friert, könnten Hebungen (durch Eisbildung) die Platte aus dem Lot bringen und das Haus steht schief - könnte auch zu Rissen kommen, wenn die Platte nicht stabil genug ist. 20 cm Kalkschotter wären gut. Kies ginge aber auch. Bei einer so leichten Hütte würden ansonsten ein paar Gehsteigplatten für ein paar Euro als Fundament ausreichen. Es gibt auch "Fertigfundamente" (50/50/20) z.B. ;ca. 100kg schwer, also noch tragbar mit 2-3 Mann, 4 Stück - fertig).

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Häuschen ansonsten eine stabile Bodenkonstruktion hat und am besten auch eine Wärmedämmung. Wenn nicht, würde ich da 10 - 12 cm Styrodur (extrudiertes Polystyrol) drunter bauen. Mind. eine PE-Folie gegen Feuchtigkeit sollte es geben; besser Dampfsperre  (Fa. GEFITAS z.B. - auch nicht teuer). Die durchgehende Bodenplatte behindert die Luftzirkulation ggf. Lieber mal ne Maus unter dem Haus als Feuchtigkeit, denn das Haus ist ja sicher aus Holz.

LG  Wolf


----------



## Sonnengruesser (29. Sep. 2020)

Bei 9m² würde ich eher zu einem Streifenfundament tendieren, darauf eine Holzunterkonstruktion ähnlich wie bei einer Terrasse. Ich hab aber für das 6-eckige Häuschen eine offene __ Laube im Kopf, dazu würde ich einen optisch eher leichten Boden herstellen.
Wenn das eher ein geschlossenes Gartenhaus sein soll, wo man auch bei Schlechtwetter drinnen sitzt, dann massiv mit Betonfundament.
Reines Holzfundament in die Erde besser nicht, sonst darfst du das in 3 Jahren neu machen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Sep. 2020)

Es ist in der Tat ein solides Holzhaus, auf allen Seiten geschlossen und aus recht dickwandigem Material. Daher denke ich, dass ein solides Fundament das Beste ist. Auch wegen des tendenziell nassen Untergrunds. Das Betonwerk hat mir heute einen Preis genannt (95 € je Kubikmeter, 70 € für die Anlieferung) und mir empfohlen, den lokalen Baufachmarkt zu kontaktieren, da man mit diesem kooperiere und dieser unter Umständen einen besseren Preis anbieten könne. Habe ich gemacht und auf den Rat des Mitarbeiters hin ein Angebot für Material erbeten (Betonestrich + Estrichgitter.). Eine Stunde später kam eine E-Mail mit der Nachricht, er habe nachgedacht und empfehle mir eine Gartenbaufirma für das Fundament, deswegen sende er mir kein Angebot. Ähm ... Ich habe ihm geantwortet, dass ich für seinen Rat danke, aber dennoch um ein Angebot über den besprochenen Umfang bitte. Außerdem habe ich ihn gefragt, ob er mir denn eine Gartenbaufirma empfehlen könne für ein Alternativangebot. Tse. Kniffliger als ich dachte!


----------



## Biko (29. Sep. 2020)

Also ich finde den Preis angemessen! Rechne in Eigenregie knapp 50 Säcke zu 40 Kg Trockenbeton pro Kubikmeter. Wenn du einen einigermaßen hochwertigen Beton haben willst, kostet der Sack 5-6 Euro bei Palettenabnahme.
50x5,- sind schon mal € 250,- pro Kubikmeter
Also ich würde zugreifen, wenn der Betonwagen bis zur Baustelle vorfahren und direkt in die Grube schütten kann. Ist schneller, billiger und weniger schweißtreibend like


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Sep. 2020)

„… wenn der Betonwagen bis zur Baustelle vorfahren und direkt in die Grube schütten kann …“

Das wäre sehr sehr sehr schön, ist aber leider nicht so. Das ist das Problem!

Wir müssten ca. 30 Meter mit Schubkarren überwinden. Das ist der Knackpunkt. Da muss der Laster ziemlich lange auf der Straße stehen, bis wir das geschafft haben … Den Betonestrich können wir momentan für knapp 3 Euro den Sack bekommen, da wären wir bei rund 300 Euro für 2 Kubikmeter plus Estrichgitter plus Miete für den Zementmischer. Letzteren könnten wir voraussichtlich kostenlos vom Nachbarn leihen und dann direkt neben dem zu bauenden Fundament platzieren.

_Nachtrag zu meinem vorherigen Post: Als ich den Fachbaumarkt kontaktierte, sagte mir der Mitarbeiter, dass sie gar keinen fertig angerührten Beton anbieten. Deswegen meine Bitte an ihn um ein Angebot für Säcke mit Ausgangsmaterial. Ich habe von dort aber tatsächlich kein Angebot erhalten. Nur die Nummer eines GaLa-Bauers._


----------



## Throphol (29. Sep. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Preis angemessen! Rechne in Eigenregie knapp 50 Säcke zu 40 Kg Trockenbeton pro Kubikmeter. Wenn du einen einigermaßen hochwertigen Beton haben willst, kostet der Sack 5-6 Euro bei Palettenabnahme.
> 50x5,- sind schon mal € 250,- pro Kubikmeter
> Also ich würde zugreifen, wenn der Betonwagen bis zur Baustelle vorfahren und direkt in die Grube schütten kann. Ist schneller, billiger und weniger schweißtreibend like




Stimmt schon, aber "30m weg von der Straße". Dann wird das so nicht gehen. Ein Holzhaus wiegt fast nichts. Da wäre ein Streifenfundament übertrieben. Bodenplatte ohne Frostschürze ist heikel und völlig übertrieben. Baut aus einer glatten Schhalungsplatte eine Schalung für Fundamente, die man von vorn nach hinten mit der Sackkarre befördern kann - ist das einfach und effektiv. Ggf. kleinen Bobcat oder Mini-Bagger mieten. Ausrichten und das wars. Schotter oder Kies sollte aber drunter sein, vor allem wenn es dort feucht ist.  

Bewehrungseisen kaufen, Schalung bauen, Beton bestellen, betonieren, 14 Tage warten (vorher ggf. schon ausschalen) und zum Bauplatz transportieren und dort gut ausrichten (Untergrund (Kalkschotter) vorher verdichten, ggf. paar mal mit Bagger drüber fahren). Die Fundamente kann man auf die Konstruktion des Holzhauses abstimmen. Transportösen (gebogenes Bewehrungseisen)  mit einbetonieren, dann kann man die Teile mit dem Mini--Bagger besser transportieren. Das kostet alles ein Appel und ein Ein. Den Schotter muss man natürlich auch noch bewegen, aber da hat man ja Zeit - wird nicht hart.
  

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Throphol (29. Sep. 2020)

Ich würde den nächsten Rohbauunternehmer wegen des Betons fragen. Für den ist es ein Leichtes das zu organisieren. Und ein paar alte Bewehrungseisen, Abstandshalter etc. hat der sicher auch. Da bleibt immer reichlich übrig.  Estrichmatten (AKS-Matten)  sind Murks. Da kann man besser ein altes Fahrrad reinschmeißen.


----------



## Mushi (29. Sep. 2020)

Den Fertigbeton gibt es vom Betonwerk.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Wachtlerhof (29. Sep. 2020)

Versteh die Sorgen zwecks dem Mischer Entladen mit Schubkarre und den 30 Metern irgendwie überhaupt nicht. Es geht doch nur um 2 bis 3 Kubik. Das ist doch ratzfatz erledigt.


----------



## Throphol (29. Sep. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Den Fertigbeton gibt es vom Betonwerk.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank




Problem ist doch: will man größere Menge abnehmen, muss man sie auch verarbeiten können (und sie auch benötigen!). Das geht nicht, weil das per Hand (und Schubkarre) zu lange dauert. Mini-Mengen kosten Mindermengenaufschläge - vor allem , wenn die einen nicht kennen (da kommen die gar nicht). Ein Bauunternehmer kauft da ständig und kann ggf. etwas mehr bestellen, wenn er eine Baustelle in der Nähe hat. Wenn man alles vorbereitet hat, wäre meine o.g. Aktion kein Problem, wenn die "Schalung" da steht, wo der Mischer oder auch ein LKW schütten kann. Da bleibt auch nichts übrig, wenn danach erst zu Baustelle gefahren wird oder im Kübeln transportiert wurde.

Na  - ich würde es so machen. Teichprofi bin ich nicht (klappt trotzdem) - mit Beton + Co habe ich täglich zu tun


----------



## Biko (29. Sep. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur um 2 bis 3 Kubik. Das ist doch ratzfatz erledigt.


Pro Kubikmeter braucht man schon gut 30 Scheibtruhen, wenn man nicht grad mit einem Temper arbeiten kann. So lange wartet der Mischwagen vom Betonwerk nicht umsonst. 
Woanders schalen und betonieren und dann mit Minibagger rumführen ist auch aufwendig, wenn man Gerät und Arbeiter nicht bei der Hand hat. 

Alles in allem wird’s wohl am einfachsten sein, selbst zu mischen und direkt in die Grube zu schütten. Kannst ja mit ein paar Schalbrettern eine Betonrutsche bauen.


----------



## Throphol (29. Sep. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Versteh die Sorgen zwecks dem Mischer Entladen mit Schubkarre und den 30 Metern irgendwie überhaupt nicht. Es geht doch nur um 2 bis 3 Kubik. Das ist doch ratzfatz erledigt.



In eine Schubkarre passen ca. 100 Liter. das wären 200kg Beton. Das ist nicht zu schieben. Man wird sie nur halbvollmachen und  40 - 60 mal fahren müssen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (29. Sep. 2020)

Selten solchen Quatsch gelesen. Hast wohl noch nicht viel betoniert bisher. 1 Kubik sind 12,5 x 80 Liter Schubkarren. Und wenn Du die nicht ganz voll machst, dann haste halt 3 oder 4 mehr. Und wenn Du die nicht schieben kannst, solltest vielleicht ein paar mal öfters trainieren gehen oder Sonntags einen Knödel mehr essen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Sep. 2020)

Der Hersteller der Hütte sagt: „2,1 Kubikmeter, das sind 2 Schubkarren, die man 50x nach hinten in den Garten fährt. Oder Mischmaschine ausleihen und selber mischen …“ .

Wir haben die Vorarbeiten bereits geleistet und die Schalung ist gebaut. Jetzt fehlt halt „nur noch“ der Beton. Ich gewinne den Eindruck, dass das selber Anmischen und direkt in die Verschalung gießen vielleicht das Pragmatischste ist. Die Säcke können wir selber kaufen und ganz in Ruhe nach Hause und nach hinten in den Garten bringen, das Wasser kommt per Gartenschlauch. Das Mischen können wir direkt neben der Verschalung erledigen und das Material direkt einfüllen. Nach der Hälfte Metall rein, dann den zweiten Kubikmeter Beton.

Ich werde aber auch noch mal beim Betonwerk nachfragen, wie lange die bereit wären, mit dem Laster bei uns zu warten – also ob das Schubkarrenmodell überhaupt machbar wäre. Wenn die die Wartezeit zusätzlich berechnen, dann rechnet sich das unter Umständen nicht mehr so richtig.

_Zitat Wolf: „Ein Holzhaus wiegt fast nichts.“_

Info dazu: Das Haus wiegt alles in allem 1,2 t.

Zitat Gisela: „1 Kubik sind 12,5 x 80 Liter Schubkarren“

80 Liter Beton wiegen 160 kg, richtig? Also ganz ehrlich: Ich kann dieses Gewicht nicht schieben. Schon gar nicht über uneben Grasflächen … Ich müsste häufiger und mit deutlich weniger Beladung hin und her pendeln. Aber wenn Du das schaffst: Respekt!


----------



## Biko (30. Sep. 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ich gewinne den Eindruck, dass das selber Anmischen und direkt in die Verschalung gießen vielleicht das Pragmatischste ist. Die Säcke können wir selber kaufen und ganz in Ruhe nach Hause und nach hinten in den Garten bringen, das Wasser kommt per Gartenschlauch. Das Mischen können wir direkt neben der Verschalung erledigen und das Material direkt einfüllen. Nach der Hälfte Metall rein, dann den zweiten Kubikmeter Beton.


like
Sehe ich auch so, nachdem ich deine Situation gelesen habe.

Wer 1 Kubikmeter Beton mit 13 Schubkarren fährt, 
1. ist Superwoman
2. hat in seinem Leben noch nie betoniert 
fertig.

Glaube mir, ich habe in meinem Leben 2 Häuser gebaut und wirklich viel betoniert. Aber auf die Idee, in einer baustellenüblichen Scheibtruhe die Mische von 4 (!!!) x 40Kg Fertigbeton zu führen, wäre ich noch nie gekommen 

@ Kathrin: Viel Spaß beim Handwerken und viel Freude mit deinem Häuschen!


----------



## DbSam (30. Sep. 2020)

Wusste ich es doch:
Der Mann meiner Frau hat alles falsch gemacht. Immer!
Der Clown hat sich immer den Fertigbeton per Muliticar in der gewünschten Qualität erdfeucht anliefern und auf eine Plane kippen lassen.
Dann hat er das Zeugs in die Schubkarre geschaufelt. Bei Bedarf musste seine Frau währenddessen mit ganz feiner Düse etwas Wasser zugeben.
Dann hat er schnell ein bissel mit der Schaufel drin herum herumgestochert (nochmal durchmischen sagt er dazu), das Zeugs irgendwohin gekarrt und abgekippt.
Und zum Schluss hat er sinnlos mit dem Flaschenrüttler rumgestochert.

Meist war spätestens nach 3 Stunden der Haufen weg.
Wenn es komplizierter war, dann wurde der Beton mit Verzögerer bestellt und er hatte etwas mehr Zeit für seinen Mist.



Muss ich jetzt - statt "Clown", oder ähnlich liebevollen Wörtern - nun etwa "Superwoman" zu ihm sagen?
Das widerstrebt mir etwas ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Sep. 2020)

_„Der Clown hat sich immer den Fertigbeton per Muliticar in der gewünschten Qualität erdfeucht anliefern und auf eine Plane kippen lassen.“_

Oh, das wäre ja auch noch eine Option! Die hattest Du mir noch gar nicht verraten. 
Ist der Beton so fest, dass man den auf einer Plane zwischenlagern kann? Das könnte doch unser 30-m-Problem auch lösen, oder? Anliefern lassen auf Plane neben der Einfahrt und das Zeug dann von dort per Schubkarre nach hinten bringen? Ich hätte gedacht, dass der Beton zu schnell fest wird. Verzögerer gibt es auch? Ich bin beeindruckt! Sag Deiner Frau einen schönen Gruß – mir scheint, sie hat einen sehr brauchbaren Mann am Start. 

PS: Danke auch an Biko, von dem ich ein sehr schönes neues Wort gelernt habe: Scheibtruhe!


----------



## Biko (30. Sep. 2020)

Also wenn du erdfeuchten Beton mit Verzögerer in einer Mindermenge von zwei Kubik bestellen kannst und auch Platz für die Folie hast, ist Carstens Lösung mit Sicherheit die beste! like


----------



## Wachtlerhof (30. Sep. 2020)

Superwomen bin ich sicherlich nicht, aber die Schubkarren bewegen mit gut 60l Beton (sind dann die 12,5 plus 3 oder 4 Karren mehr pro Kubik) auf die 30 m plus auskippen ist jetzt auch kein Zauberwerk. Da hab ich beim Betonieren schon ganz anderes wuppen müssen. 

Und ja, betoniert hab ich schon genug, um zu wissen, wovon ich rede.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Sep. 2020)

@Biko: Ich habe eine gekieste Parkfläche gleich neben der Einfahrt hinterm Zaun (90 cm hoch) parallel zur Straße. Wie lädt denn so ein Zementlaster ab – wäre das eine geeignete Fläche dafür? Vorteil ist, dass es kein großes Unglück wäre, wenn aus Versehen was neben die Plane geht ...


----------



## Biko (30. Sep. 2020)

Ein Fahrmischer lädt in der Regel über eine Rinne ab. Diese kann man mit einem mobilen Rüssel etwas verlängern/steuern. Ein 90cm Zaum ist da sicher kein Hindernis. Du musst halt ggf. mit der Schaufel etwas verteilen, damit der Zaun nicht mit zugegossen wird.


----------



## DbSam (30. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Kathrin,

ja, "erdfeucht" ist halt erdfeucht. 

Man muss aber nicht mit einem großen Fahrmischer kommen, bei zwei Kubikmetern reicht auch ein Multicar o.ä.
Der lässt sich die Mischung im Mischwerk auf die Ladefläche bringen und kippt Dir diese dann gleich auf die Plane. (Dies ist in der Regel viel preiswerter als die Anlieferung per Fahrmischer ...)
Wie das mit Eurem Zaun vereinbar ist, das weiß ich nicht.
Ansonsten die Plane in der Einfahrt ausbreiten ...

Deswegen schrieb ich auch weiter oben: 





DbSam schrieb:


> Dies auch mit kleinen Fahrzeugen



Alles andere war mir so sonnenklar, dass ich vielleicht deswegen auf weitere Ausführungen verzichtete.
Und in dem spaßigen Beitrag sind eigentlich auch alle notwendigen Angaben versteckt formuliert.
Wenn unklar, bitte fragen.

Verzögerer:
Hhmmm, diese Frage lässt sich nicht so leicht beantworten.
Laienhaft verständlich und kurz ausgedrückt:
Standardmäßig und ohne weitere Absprache wird hier bei uns in der Gegend bei Bestellung "mit Verzögerer" so beigemischt, dass der Beton 5 Stunden verarbeitungsfähig bleibt. Alles andere muss konkret abgesprochen werden.
Aber Achtung:
Nach diesen 5 Stunden (plus/minus x, je nach Temperatur und anderen Umständen) wird das Zeugs fast schlagartig unverarbeitbar.

Im Normalfall, bei einer einfachen ebenerdigen Bodenplatte wie bei Euch , bei den aktuellen Außentemperaturen und wenn alles gut vorbereitet ist, da würde ich auf Verzögerer verzichten. Der Haufen sollte sich bei diesen Temperaturen 4 Stunden lang problemlos verarbeiten lassen.
("Normalen" Beton kann man während des 'Anziehens' noch etwas 'retten', aber auch nicht unendlich ...)


Verarbeitung des 'Haufens':

Ihr solltet mindestens zu zweit sein. Wenn untrainiert und ungeübt, dann besser zu dritt oder mehr...
Zwei Schaufeln, eine Schubkarre, __ Wasserschlauch mit fein verstellbarer Düse, Flaschenrüttler, Abzieher

Eine Person führt während des Füllens der Schubkarre mit einem feinen, breitgefächerten Wasserstrahl immer etwas Wasser zu.
Aufpassen, nicht zu viel Wasser beigeben, denn 'Brühe' ist kein Beton mehr. 

Die Mischung in der Schubkarre dann mit der Schaufel nochmals etwas durchmischen. (Schaufel umdrehen und ziehend immer nach unten stochern. Habt Ihr bestimmt schon mal gesehen.)
Die Hoppelei bei der Fahrt zur Abladestelle, das Abkippen und Verteilen sorgt noch einmal für eine Durchmischung ...

Spätestens bei der dritten Schubkarre habt Ihr den Dreh raus. 
(Falls die ersten ein, zwei Schubkarren verunglückt sein sollten, diese schön breitflächig verteilen. Da passiert nichts schlimmes ...)

Beim Umschaufeln in die Schubkarre den Haufen so abtragen, dass man zügig in die Mitte des Haufens kommt und von dort aus weiter schaufelt. Denn in der Mitte liegt der Beton durch das Abkippen etwas verdichtet und zieht schneller an.

Schubkarre zum Bestimmungsort quälen und abkippen
Zum Schluss rütteln und abziehen

Der Rest sollte klar sein, oder?
Ach so: Zügig und ohne Pause arbeiten.
Ja, ist anstrengend. Aber insgesamt gesehen ist man so am Schnellsten unterwegs

Ansonsten:
Wie groß ist denn die sechseckige Grundfläche, wie stark wird die Platte?
Gut rechnen, nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn der Betonhaufen alle ist und die Platte noch nicht voll.
Bestellen kann man in 0,1 m³ Schritten ...
Wenn man gut gerechnet hat, dann bleiben ein, zwei, drei Schubkarren übrig, falls man diese nicht anderswo sinnvoll verbauen kann.
Den Resthaufen auf der Plane mit der Harke breit ziehen, das ergibt gut nutzbaren Betonkies ...




VG Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Sep. 2020)

Wow Carsten - DANKE! Keine weiteren Fragen. Glaube ich.


----------



## DbSam (30. Sep. 2020)

Nochmal zusammenfassend, auch wenn ich mich teilweise wiederhole:

Für einen Transport per Transporter, 'Kipplaster', o.ä. ist nur erdfeuchter Fertigbeton geeignet.
Wenn dieser feuchter wäre, würde das Wasser während der Fahrt aus der Mischung austreten und von der Ladefläche laufen ...
Ebenso ergibt eine zu feuchte Mischung einen großen Fladen und keinen Haufen ...

Erdfeuchte Mischungen nimmt man für Betonierarbeiten wie Borde setzen oder ähnliches ...
Für eine Bodenplatte ist erdfeucht aber zu trocken.

Deshalb muss etwas Wasser zugegeben werden und ohne Mischer geht das eben nur per Hand.
Die 'Problemstelle' bei obiger Beschreibung ist eine kräftesparende Wasserbeigabe bis zur erforderlichen Konsistenz.
Erst vollschaufeln, dann Wasser beigeben und nochmal durchmischen - das ist viel zu kräftezehrend ...

Deshalb die Vorgehensweise mit der kontinuierlichen Beigabe per feinem und flach gefächerten Strahl.
Nutze dazu eine bequem zu dosierende und einfach bedienbare Wasserdüse. Meist eignen sich dazu solche 'Multibrause-Düsen'.
(Link ist nur erstbestes gefundenes Beispiel ..., das Dingens kenne ich nicht)

Der Wasserstrahlführer im Team muss u.a. darauf achten, dass die Zementmischung nicht großartig vom Kies abgespült wird, das sieht man aber und das ist gut zu steuern.
Der Schaufelwilli kann während der Schaufelei auch immer gleich mal kurz stochern/mischen, wenn er einen solchen Fehltritt des Wasserstrahlführers bemerkt.

Diese Vorgehensweise ist zeitsparend, relativ kraftsparend, erfordert aber etwas Fingerspitzengefühl.
Wichtig ist halt, dass nicht zu viel Wasser zugeführt wird.


VG Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Sep. 2020)

Viiielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Throphol (30. Sep. 2020)

noch mal ein paar Worte zum Gewicht. Das Häuschen wiegt ca. 1,2to?! Das sind dann knapp 8 Schubkarren von Superwoman Gisela - für ein Gebäude nicht gerade viel.

Wenn ich meine 4 Stk. 50cm x 50 cm Betonplatten annehme können die bei schlechtem Baugrund (Pressung max. 2 kp/cm2) 50 x 50 x 4 x 2 = 20 to aufnehmen. Da gibt es beim Fundament eines solchen Gebäudes andere Probleme als die des Gewichts bei der Gründung! Das zu meiner Anmerkung " wiegt fast nichts" - Ich sah da keinen Vergleich zu einem Modell von Heidi oder so.

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## DbSam (30. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolfgang,

Dein Vorschlag ist viereckig, das Häuschen ist sechseckig und bekommt in der Mitte noch eine Luftzuführung für das Grill/den Kamin.
Gerade das ist auch der Grund, warum ich eine durchgehende Platte empfehlen würde und keinen Holzboden.
Einzelne Betonplatten können sich auch unterschiedlich heben oder senken und sehr viel schneller ist man bei deren Verlegung im Vergleich zur Bodenplatte auch nicht.

Deshalb Vorschlag Bodenplatte, welche man dann auch mit irgendwelchen Kacheln, Fliesen o. ä. Zeugs belegen könnte, wenn man es richtig komfortabel oder 'edel' haben will.

Hallo Kathrin,


Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Viiielen lieben Dank!


Bitte gern, diesmal war es auch ausführlicher, damit nichts untergeht.

Idee für die Hütte:
Wahrscheinlich sind bei dem Häusel getränkte Kieferlatten (40x60) für den unteren Rahmen mit dabei.
Ich habe diese Latten durch diese WPS-Universal-Unterkonstruktion ersetzt, um einen besseren Feuchtigkeitsschutz zu erreichen. Die Fuge innen und außen wurde mit Dichtmasse abgedichtet.
Innen habe ich dann Platten verlegt, die Betonoptik und die innere Stufe zur Tür entfällt dadurch.
 

wahrscheinlich würde ich das bei der Grillhütte ebenso machen.
Oder wenigstens ähnlich ...

VG Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Sep. 2020)

Huhu Carsten,
die Grillkota bringt einen sehr schönen Holzboden mit, den wir dann natürlich auch verwenden wollen. Ich will hier im Forum keine Werbung machen, deswegen verlinke ich die Website des Herstellers mal lieber nicht. Aber diese Kotas gibt es ja von verschiedenen Firmen, die sehen alle ähnlich aus. Gibt es sogar in manchem Baumarkt zu kaufen. Der Hersteller empfiehlt – so wie Du – eine durchgehende Betonplatte als Fundament. Das mit dem Feuchtigkeitsschutz werden wir beherzigen – wäre ja noch schöner, wenn das edle Stück nach all der Arbeit von unten wegrottet, weil wir daran gespart haben … 

PS: Danke für den Link!


----------



## Throphol (30. Sep. 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Huhu Carsten,
> die Grillkota bringt einen sehr schönen Holzboden mit, den wir dann natürlich auch verwenden wollen. Ich will hier im Forum keine Werbung machen, deswegen verlinke ich die Website des Herstellers mal lieber nicht. Aber diese Kotas gibt es ja von verschiedenen Firmen, die sehen alle ähnlich aus. Gibt es sogar in manchem Baumarkt zu kaufen. Der Hersteller empfiehlt – so wie Du – eine durchgehende Betonplatte als Fundament. Das mit dem Feuchtigkeitsschutz werden wir beherzigen – wäre ja noch schöner, wenn das edle Stück nach all der Arbeit von unten wegrottet, weil wir daran gespart haben …
> 
> PS: Danke für den Link!




Feuchtigkeitsschutz bedeutet bei Holz: Belüftung - möglichst von allen Seiten.


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> die Grillkota bringt einen sehr schönen Holzboden mit, den wir dann natürlich auch verwenden wollen.



warum setzt ihr den Boden nicht auf einfache Punktfundamente, da kommt dann von unten auch keine Feuchtigkeit ans Holz und der Aufwand fürs betonieren hält sich auch in grenzen 

hier ein Video dazu: Pfostenanker setzen und Untergrund vorbereiten


----------



## DbSam (1. Okt. 2020)

Hhhhmmm, aber insgesamt macht es die Geschichte auch nicht einfacher.
Keine Ahnung, welche Hütte Kathrin genommen hat, aber schau Dir mal die Aufbauanleitungen an:
Hütte hier und Hütte da, andere Hütten alle generell ähnlich ...
Musst mal jeweils durchblättern bis zu den Aufbauzeichnungen ...

Schau mal bitte im ersten Link das Bild auf Seite 2 an - so würde das vielleicht der Mann meiner Frau bauen wollen.
Wenn ich dann so etwas entdecken würde, dann müsste der das abreißen und nochmal von vorn anfangen. 
(Ja, man könnte das natürlich so machen. Man muss dann aber für eine ordentliche Unterlüftung des Bodens sorgen und an allen Auflagepunkten Staunässe konstruktionstechnisch ausschließen.)

Wer etwas Ruhe haben will:
Der nutzt eine richtig gegossene und verdichtete Bodenplatte, hat den unteren ersten Konstruktionsrahmen durch irgendwas haltbares wie die WPC-Bohlen (oder Alu, oder ...) ersetzt und die Fugen mit einem dauerhaft flexiblen Dichtmittel abgedichtet (bspw. eignet sich dafür 'MEM Gum Dicht', o.ä. Zeugs)
Dann kommt keinerlei Feuchtigkeit von unten in die Hütte.

Somit hat man dann auch die optionale Möglichkeit, die Bodenplatte mit einfach zu pflegenden Fliesen o.ä. zu belegen.
Wenn man will, dann kann man den Holzfußboden auflegen, rein konstruktionstechnisch geben sich die Einzelteile gegenseitig den nötigen Halt.
Somit ist der Holzboden bei Bedarf entnehmbar ...

Aus praktischer und gestalterischer Sicht ist bei einer solchen Hütte und deren geplanten Nutzung eine Bodenplatte unschlagbar.
Also vermutlich, würde jetzt der Mann meiner Frau antworten. 


VG Carsten

Edit:  und PS:
Hhhhmmm, habe mal die Aufbauanleitungen weiter nach unten bis zur Dachkonstruktion durchgescrollt ...
Im zweiten Link auf den ersten Blick alles ok ...
Im ersten Link wird man bei der Dachhaube scheinbar/bestimmt mit irgendwelchen Pressspanplatten beehrt. Da würde ich sofort zum Holzhändler rennen, mir ordentliches Holz besorgen und zurecht sägen ...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Okt. 2020)

Bei unserer Hütte ist alles aus solidem Holz gefertigt. Aber vom Aussehen her kommt das so hin mit Link 1. 
Und unsere Entscheidung ist gefallen, wir fertigen eine Betonplatte an.


----------



## DbSam (1. Okt. 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Bei unserer Hütte ist alles aus solidem Holz gefertigt.


like

Bevor Ihr die Platte gießt, nochmal nachdenken:

Denkt an Strom und evtl. Wasser.
Wenn Wasser, dann gleich eine kleine Abwasserleitung in der Platte versenken.
(kann ja in einer kleinen Sickergrube enden ...)

dann evtl. gleich noch einen kleinen Bodenablauf, kostet um die 20 €.
(wie Regenwasser, ab in die Wiese ...)

Leerrohr für zukünftige Ideen nicht vergessen (Netzwerkkabel, o.ä. Zeugs was es jetzt noch nicht gibt/in weiter Ferne ist.)

So, jetzt bin ich still. lol


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (1. Okt. 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Und unsere Entscheidung ist gefallen, wir fertigen eine Betonplatte an


Ein Glück, ich dachte schon es werden wieder über 60 Seiten wie beim letzten Schuppenfundament ....
Dann kann ich mich ja beruhigt auf die Banke setzen und


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Okt. 2020)

Ja, unbedingt, das mache ich auch gerade: 

Ich finde™, man muss sich einmal ordentlich über die vorhandenen Optionen informieren, das Ganze kalkulieren (Aufwand und Kosten), eine vernünftige Entscheidung treffen und dann aber auch wirklich loslegen. Ich will eine gute Lösung und werde mit Freude und aller verfügbaren Energie ans Werk gehen, aber eine Doktorarbeit über die Neuerfindung des Fundaments muss nicht daraus werden.


----------



## troll20 (1. Okt. 2020)

Vor allem, denk ich, möchtest du das Häuschen auch wenn es kälter wird nutzen und es bestimmt nicht mit irgend welchen Untermietern teilen. Von daher ist schon wie auch aus Carsten seinen Anleitungen zu entnehmen das Betonfundament die minimalste Ausführung.
Besser geht natürlich noch immer .


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Okt. 2020)

Lach! Da wir rund 52x im Jahr grillen, wird die Hütte ein sehr charmantes Upgrade für uns sein – besonders wenn’s stürmt, regnet oder schneit. Die Kota ist ein Geschenk an meinen Mann, der als Südafrikaner mitunter doch ziemlich mit dem nordfriesischen Wetter hadert.


----------



## DbSam (1. Okt. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> es werden wieder über 60 Seiten



Die 60 bekommen wir doch noch locker voll ...
lol


VG Carsten


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2020)

mitch schrieb:


> Punktfundamente


war ja auch nur eine Idee von mir™


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Die 60 bekommen wir doch noch locker voll ...





Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Da wir rund 52x im Jahr grillen


mit ?
Buchenholzkohle / Grillbriketts / Gas ... da gibt noch genügend Punkte die *breit* diskutiert werden sollten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Okt. 2020)

Lach! Holzkohle. Definitiv.


----------



## Throphol (2. Okt. 2020)

mitch schrieb:


> war ja auch nur eine Idee von mir™



Hi Mitch,
ich hab auch schon angeregt die hier favorisierte Methode "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen" zu  überdenken. Es ist ja durchaus nicht so, als ob das aufwendigere Fundament (Bodenplatte) tatsächlich besser wäre. Am Ende muss man die Holzkonstruktion auf möglichst kleine Punkte aufstellen (auf Kunststoff- oder Alu-Auflager), um Staufeuchte zu vermeiden. Dann hilft die Platte herzlich wenig. Punktfundamente wären besser. Wichtig ist, Wasser (Feuchtigkeit allg.) jedweder Art vom  Gebäude und dessen Untergrund fernzuhalten. Von einer entsprechenden Kies - oder Schotterschicht, die auch zu einer sinnvolle Tiefe im Baugrund führen würde (raus aus den "organischen Karbonaten (TOC im Fachjargon) des Mutterbodens +, will man auch nichts wissen.

Wird sicher auch so gehen. Da kann man viel falsch machen und es klappt trotzdem....hält nur nicht so lange wie diese hier:

https://toeightycountries.com/wp-content/uploads/2004-Saas-Fee-003.jpg

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## DbSam (2. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Wolfgang,


nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber manchmal kannst Du einen ganz schönen Quark zusammenschreiben ...
Und eigentlich liegst Du hier in diesem Thread mit jedem Deiner Postings immer neben dem Problem.

Da stellt sich die Frage, willst Du wirklich helfen oder nur Deine persönlichen Ansichten mitteilen/durchsetzen?
Und es drängt sich auch die Vermutung auf, dass Du Dich mit Kathrins Anfrage gar nicht richtig beschäftigt hast.

Es ist doch so, dass die Vorschläge zur Bodenplatte im Einklang mit den Hinweisen der Grillhüttenhersteller sind.
Insgesamt gesehen erfordert eine Bodenplatte auch den geringsten Aufwand, um die Bodenfeuchtigkeit/Nässe von unten von der Konstruktion fernzuhalten.
Mit den vorgeschlagenen WPC-Bohlen (o.ä. Materialen) sogar noch etwas mehr ...


DbSam schrieb:


> ... die Aufbauanleitungen:
> Hütte hier und Hütte da, andere Hütten alle generell ähnlich ...


Das Fundament:
Lese bitte im ersten Link auf Seite 2 den Punkt "Bauliche Voraussetzungen".
Lese bitte im zweiten Link auf Seite 9 die Punkte "Fundament" und "Fußboden".

Der Fußboden zum Haus:
Schaue Dir bitte im ersten Link auf Seite 10 das untere Bild an.
Schaue Dir bitte im zweiten Link auf Seite 57 das Bild an, denke dabei an die Hinweise des Hersteller zum Verlegen der Bretter mit etwas Abstand.


Mit diesen Kenntnissen ausgestattet ...
Wenn man also plötzlich Punktfundamente favorisiert, wie sieht dann die zusätzlich(!) zu erstellende Unterkonstruktion aus?
Wie hoch kommt dann die Hütte, wie sieht dann die Umlandgestaltung aus?
Welcher zusätzliche Aufwand und welche zusätzlichen Kosten würden dann auf Kathrin zukommen?
Worin liegt dann überhaupt der Vorteil gegenüber einer Bodenplatte?


VG Carsten

PS:


Throphol schrieb:


> Von einer entsprechenden Kies - oder Schotterschicht, die auch zu einer sinnvolle Tiefe im Baugrund führen würde ... , *will man auch nichts wissen.*



Wer hat  Dir das gesagt, wo hast Du das hier gelesen?

Dieser Punkt war und ist nicht Gegenstand der präzis formulierten Anfrage von Kathrin.
Bei einer solcherart formulierten Anfrage sollte man im Normalfall davon ausgehen, dass dieses Wissen vorhanden ist.
Oder man fragt höflich an ...

PPS:
Die 60 Seiten schaffen wir ...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Okt. 2020)

*nick*


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Okt. 2020)

Bestell den Beton Erdfeucht. Nicht zu große Körnung. Vielleicht ruhig eine etwas teuere 0/8 oder 0/16. Lasse dir den Beton auf eine alte Folie kippen..... Dann kann der Beton-Mischer weg.
Erdfeucht lässt sich auch besser Schaufeln.
Möglichst nicht an an einem heißen Tag...sonst muss man den Beton ab und zu nass machen, damit er nicht verbrennt. (Oberflächlich austrocknet)

Holzramen für das Fundament aus Bohlen vorher machen. Achtung dicke Bohlen oder Abstützen damit nix ausbeult.
Dann mit der Schiebkarre die erst Lage in den Kasten. Locker verteilen mit Schüppe.
Dann dicke Baustahlmatte drauf. (Kannst auch zwei nehmen. Dann eine so nach 5 cm und die andere 5cm vor der Endhöhe).
Nächste Lage. Feststampfen. Notfals mit dicken Füssen 
Oberste Schicht gut nass machen und abziehen...schön grade.
Folie drauf und Tage warten. Holzkasten weg und Kanten oben brechen, abkratzen. Ggf. Seiten noch nass machen oder spachteln, wenn es blöd aus sieht.

NOCH NICHT DRAUF LATSCHEN

Weitere zwei Tage Folie drauf und dann sollte 70 % der Festigkeit erreicht sein.

Habe die Tage für eine ähnliche Aktion (etwas größere Hütte) einen kleinen Dumper von Wacker gemietet....Antransport, Miete, Abhohlen...ca. 3-500 Euro. Müsste nachschauen. Könnte Privat etwas mehr kosten. Da gehen so 0,5 m³ drauf.....Glaube zwei bis drei Leute mit Scheibkarre hauen auch ganz schön was weg.


----------



## Throphol (3. Okt. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> 
> nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber manchmal kannst Du einen ganz schönen Quark zusammenschreiben ...
> ...




Hi  Carsten,

ich will eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu diesem Thema sagen, aber Du hast so viel geschrieben, Dich wirklich mit dem beschäftigt was ich da so alles von mir gegeben habe - das muss beantwortet werden....

Diese Cota-Hersteller haben den Anschluss zum Fundament bzw. zur Fundamentpatte, Sockel etc. ihn ihren Aufbauanleitungen nicht so beschrieben, wie man das bei Holzhäusern machen sollte. Natürlich geht das, aber es entspricht nicht den Standards. Wenn danach gefragt wird, ob Streifenfundament, Bodenplatte o.a. muss man doch davon ausgehen, dass es eine Schotter - oder Kiesschicht (noch) nicht gibt. Die wäre für Streifenfundamente fehl am Platz - entweder - oder. So etwas zu planen ist zufällig mein Job und muss leider immer wieder feststellen, dass die Hersteller es sich sehr einfach machen und ziemlich unsinniges Zeug auf den  Markt bringen bzw. falsche Angaben machen wie es einzubauen sind. Das erwartet man nicht in diesem Land, aber es ist so. So langsam werden wir  nicht zufällig von allen Seiten überholt. Aber das ist eine andere Sache.

Also - alles gut - jeder kann machen was er will und wir konzentrieren uns auf das Thema Teich, wo ja so ziemlich alle Amateure sind.

LG  Wolf


----------



## DbSam (4. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Wolfgang,

na ja, wenn Du in diesem Bereich tätig bist und glaubst, dass Kathrin gerade diese Anforderung nicht richtig oder gar nicht erfüllt hat, dann hättest Du doch so nebenbei anfragen können, ob sie ausgekoffert, eine 30 cm starke Mineralbetonschicht eingezogen und diese ordentlich verdichtet haben ...

Meine Ansicht:
Genau danach hat aber Kathrin überhaupt nicht gefragt.
Und ganz im Gegenteil, Ihre Anfrage war deutlich und strukturiert.  - Wenn jemand auf solche Art und Weise Fragen stellt, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass sich dieser jemand mit der Materie näher beschäftigt hat und *genau deshalb so zielgerichtet fragen kann*.

Aus dieser Sicht muss man also nicht alles von der telefonischen Bestellung bis zum letzten Pinselstrich erklären, sondern auch manchmal nur die Frage beantworten.


VG Carsten


----------



## DbSam (4. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Kathrin,

Tottos Voorschlag entspricht weitestgehend dem weiter oben diskutierten Vorschlägen.
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass er den erdfeuchten Beton so benutzt wie er ist:


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Locker verteilen mit Schüppe.
> Dann dicke Baustahlmatte drauf. (Kannst auch zwei nehmen. Dann eine so nach 5 cm und die andere 5cm vor der Endhöhe).
> Nächste Lage. Feststampfen. Notfals mit dicken Füssen
> Oberste Schicht gut nass machen und abziehen...schön grade.


Ich würde diese Vorgehen nicht empfehlen, auch wenn es einfacher klingt.
Niemand hat solche großen Füße um erdfeuchten Beton halbwegs ordentlich zu verdichten.
Und somit hat der Beton dann viele große, offene Poren und zieht Feuchtigkeit ...
(Wie oben schon geschrieben: erdfeuchter Beton ist für das Setzen von Rand-/Bordsteinen, Zaunsäulen u.ä. geeignet ...
Ansonsten gibt es viele verschiedene Arten von Beton, bitte mit dem Lieferant klären.)

Bitte deshalb wie oben beschrieben dem Beton in jeder Schubkarre so viel Wasser zuführen, dass die für eine Bodenplatte erforderliche Konsistenz erreicht wird.
Mit einem Flaschenrüttler verdichten, dann glatt abziehen.

Die Verschalung frühestens nach zwei, besser nach drei Tagen entfernen, damit die Kanten nicht brechen.
Dies entfällt dann vollkommen:


Tottoabs schrieb:


> und Kanten oben brechen, abkratzen. Ggf. Seiten noch nass machen oder spachteln, wenn es blöd aus sieht.





VG Carsten


----------



## meinereiner (4. Okt. 2020)

Es ist zwar momentan vom Wetter her nicht mehr so kritisch, aber zur Vollständigkeit:
Der Beton sollte auch ein paar lang feucht gehalten werden, gerade wenn es sehr warm ist, bzw. der Sonne (und Wind) ausgesetzt ist.
Oft reden Laien davon, dass der Beton trocknen muss, das ist falsch, Beton muss abbinden (aushärten) und dazu braucht es Feuchtigkeit.

Wer schon mal aufgepasst hat, im professionellen Betonbau werden Betonflächen oft mit Kunststofffolie abgedeckt (oder eingewickelt) um die Feuchtigkeit im frischen Beton zu halten.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Okt. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Niemand hat solche großen Füße um erdfeuchten Beton halbwegs ordentlich zu verdichten.
> Und somit hat der Beton dann viele große, offene Poren und zieht Feuchtigkeit ...


Deshalb oberste Schicht gut nass machen.....bei 20 cm Fundament sollte es reichen wenn die obersten 5 cm durchgeweicht und Porenfrei sind....ist für eine Hütte.
Kanten würde ich immer brechen also 1-2 cm. Wenn nicht bleibt einne spitze Kannte, die dann unregelmäßig ausbricht und Kacke aussieht. Dreikantleisten in Verschalung würden auch gehen. Währe mir aber zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## DbSam (5. Okt. 2020)

Du kannst das ja gerne so machen, ich würde das nicht empfehlen.

VG Carsten


----------

